# People laugh at you because you cube?



## Parity (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok well I have talked to people and a lot of them say they get laughed at because they like rubiks cubes.Well at my school I draw cube on everything and I never get laughed at.I bring them to school all the time and never get laughed at.

So how do people act towards you because you like rubiks cubes?


----------



## Edmund (Oct 21, 2009)

Lot of people think 'Oh, wow! That's cool' and others are like 'Teach me' there was only one kid who thought it was dumb and gay. I think he was jealous though


----------



## Parity (Oct 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Lot of people think 'Oh, wow! That's cool' and others are like 'Teach me' there was only one kid who thought it was dumb and gay. I think he was jealous though



That is how everyone is to me they think it is really neat.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have never had anyone laugh at me....YET.....I always get d**m you smart a$$


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 21, 2009)

once in my school. someone laughed at me and made a stupid smirk. He doesn't smirk or laugh at me cubing anymore since he's missing a few teeth now.


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2009)

Not really laughs, but i do get called a nerd sometimes.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 21, 2009)

Parity said:


> People laugh at you because you cube?


not that I know of


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> once in my school. someone laughed at me and made a stupid smirk. He doesn't smirk or laugh at me cubing anymore since he's missing a few teeth now.



that's good.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 21, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > once in my school. someone laughed at me and made a stupid smirk. He doesn't smirk or laugh at me cubing anymore since he's missing a few teeth now.
> ...


I am scared...


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 21, 2009)

I go to an all boys school, so a ton of kids are stupid jocks, who cheat and stuff. A lot of kids are still o.k. though, and they just watch, but some are desperate for attention "25 seconds, you suck" kinda things. Also I've heard people say pretty mean stuff to their friends when the walk by me and think I can't here.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 21, 2009)

A lot more people are amazed by it than there are people making fun of me/it.
No, I didn't have problems with people's opinions really.

I've only brought my cube twice this year though, and both were by requests (kind of).


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 21, 2009)

I cube in front of everyone. Everyone says "How cool". Now everyone's getting a rubik's cube. They all are hard to turn though. Everyone thinks my cube is broken because I set its tension to make it loose.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 21, 2009)

Well I'm a freshman in college and we had to make a video about ourselves, things we like, etc ...
So I said my name, city, school, my major, talked about my fitness team, and at the end said, "another hobby of mine is solving rubik's cubes, with a best time of 13 seconds"
By the way, we had to put these videos on youtube for our whole class to watch, sort of like an intro video about ourselves. 
So I'm in class today and she finds my video.
After I said the thing in the video about the 13 seconds, she was like, "woah, you can solve a rubik's cube in 13 seconds, o here we go"
(I put a 13 second solve in there at the end and it just started playing) (I practiced the scramble too, to get a good time on video)

Everyone in the class was like "o my god" and "its fast fowarded"
"play it again"
All of 'em looking at me and stuff.
Then they rewinded (rewound?) the video and watched again.
I guess they thought it was pretty awesome.

This also happened today.


----------



## (R) (Oct 21, 2009)

most people love it and they really want to touch my cubes and play with them, but if it pops, they come to me with a guilty look... There is one kid who is always like dude let me see it or you're a freak of nature, and I refuse to give them up becaise he spends about 30min ona scramble making it "impossible"


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 21, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> I go to an all boys school, so a ton of kids are stupid jocks, who cheat and stuff. A lot of kids are still o.k. though, and they just watch, but some are desperate for attention "25 seconds, you suck" kinda things. Also I've heard people say pretty mean stuff to their friends when the walk by me and think I can't here.



ALL BOYS??
I could never be you.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 21, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> Well I'm a freshman in college and we had to make a video about ourselves, things we like, etc ...
> So I said my name, city, school, my major, talked about my fitness team, and at the end said, "another hobby of mine is solving rubik's cubes, with a best time of 13 seconds"
> By the way, we had to put these videos on youtube for our whole class to watch, sort of like an intro video about ourselves.
> So I'm in class today and she finds my video.
> ...



Aren't you also really built? Mister Leonidas grandson? ;p
People would think twice about making fun of someone stronger than they are.

To be on topic, most people don't laugh at me.
I understand how odd cubes are, so sometimes I joke along, and tell people what they want to hear.


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 21, 2009)

No one has, well at least don't think so. They usually say how do you solve it that fast?


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 21, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> To be on topic, most people don't laugh at me.
> I understand how odd cubes are, so sometimes I joke along, and tell people what they want to hear.



I do the same thing. I usually joke along with them about the oddities of cubes. Some people do laugh though and do not want to be seen with me while I cube, but I guess they just think it is nerdy. 

P.S. - I already look pretty nerdy, so I can understand why they would laugh/smirk.

P.S.S. - Whoever said that the jocks think it is dumb I would have to disagree with. Well, at least in my case, the jocks/potheads think it is kind of cool.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Oct 21, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> I go to an all boys school, so a ton of kids are stupid jocks, who cheat and stuff. A lot of kids are still o.k. though, and they just watch, but some are desperate for attention "25 seconds, you suck" kinda things. Also I've heard people say pretty mean stuff to their friends when the walk by me and think I can't here.



I would bet you'd say all jocks are stupid, because they cheat and "stuff".


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 21, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > I go to an all boys school, so a ton of kids are stupid jocks, who cheat and stuff. A lot of kids are still o.k. though, and they just watch, but some are desperate for attention "25 seconds, you suck" kinda things. Also I've heard people say pretty mean stuff to their friends when the walk by me and think I can't here.
> ...



Wait, are you saying that I'm stupid because I didn't go into detail about how many of the kids at my school cheat, lie, manipulate teachers to get a grade above failing.

I mean, i've heard about people being hostile on the forums, but I don't understand how I managed to upset you with the word "stuff". I just didn't want to list a bunch of ways. Are you just one of those people who goes on the forum to insult people, because maybe you should let it out on the people you really have a problem with.


----------



## peterbat (Oct 22, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > I go to an all boys school, so a ton of kids are stupid jocks, who cheat and stuff. A lot of kids are still o.k. though, and they just watch, but some are desperate for attention "25 seconds, you suck" kinda things. Also I've heard people say pretty mean stuff to their friends when the walk by me and think I can't here.
> ...



He probably was only talking about the stupid and dishonest jocks at his school. I'm sure he doesn't have any beef with any of the smart, morally fibrous jocks.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## AREScuber (Oct 22, 2009)

everybody laughs at me except for the one kid who was there when i started to speedcube and he started after. Ethan Rosen goes to my school and when we had activity fair (shows off the clubs) people were talking about the cubing club in a negative way and making fun of Ethan and i thats why i don't bring cubes to school


----------



## michaellahti (Oct 22, 2009)

I really get a variety of reactions from people. Some people say 'Wow! Man, you're a f-ing genius!' Other times people just stare at the cubes with their mouths wide open. But I've only had a couple of people say that my cubes were lame, and ironicly (and hypocritically) one of them asked me to teach them a few days later. My favorite though is when some guy saw me and offered to pay my way through college... lol


----------



## Hakan (Oct 22, 2009)

That reminds me of a funny story.

I was sitting with my friends at a table, eating, talking etc. Another guy who was apparently a friend of one of the guys sitting at the table, also joined us. When I finished my lunch, I took out my cube. I started cubing. Did some solves, etc. The guy started laughing and insulting me, like most idiots do, claiming that I have no life. I remained calm and answered all of his stupid questions.

"Don't you have any hobbies?" he asked. I firmly replied "This is my hobby."
All of my friends listened to our discussion, and when the guy finally said "Oh well, I have people as friends", they all took out their cubes and started cubing. 

The guy was flabbergasted, stood up and walked away.

He never made eye contact with me again.


Summary; If you cube, make sure you have cool friends who cube.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 22, 2009)

peterbat said:


> guitardude7241 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...



I'm only talking about the jocks at my school.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 22, 2009)

A few fags I know who pick on me, but they hated me before i cubed anyway.
Other than that most people are just like "cool". 
However im not about to try it at high school because i dont want to be labeled the nerd in the first month of school.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 22, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> A few fags I know who pick on me, but they hated me before i cubed anyway.
> Other than that most people are just like "cool".
> However im not about to try it at high school because i dont want to be labeled the nerd in the first month of school.



I'm with you.

I'll how things go, and then I'll decide.
Deciding immediately is stoopid, liek gravity.
Most people at my school say I'm either a genius or even more of a nerd than i already am.
I've been telling some people the "gameplan" to the Beginner's Method in that I tell them what I'm doing, not getting into any detail and without saying algorithms.
People are amazed even at that point, so I stop.
I gives me self-esteem knowing that even the most basic things (like the cross, as one person asked me what it was for, which not many people actually GO OVER) can be the most influential thing of a person's day.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 22, 2009)

Edmund said:


> there was only one kid who thought it was dumb and gay.


"Dumb" and gay. I get gay alot, but rarely dumb. I get alot of nerd, but then I remind them I've represented my state in 3 different sports. (Only half the truth though.)I've represented Victoria in soccer and cricket, but showed AFL to some NSW people, so I represented my state for that, as AFL should be called VFLHighlight?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, I get laughed at all the time. So what?


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 22, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > I go to an all boys school, so a ton of kids are stupid jocks, who cheat and stuff. A lot of kids are still o.k. though, and they just watch, but some are desperate for attention "25 seconds, you suck" kinda things. Also I've heard people say pretty mean stuff to their friends when the walk by me and think I can't here.
> ...



What's the fun of going to an all boys school? hmm?


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 22, 2009)

Lol i see this thread the day some guy brings a keychain cube and I solve it. I was all like Asian Skillz so nobody laughed at me. Also if people see you bring your cube then they'll laugh it you, but if you solve one else's cube for fun they won't laugh just don't bring your cube. But I'm bringing mine on nerd day which is next week.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 22, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Spitfire97 said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelP. said:
> ...




It's a really good private school, and we have a sister school and parties and their are football/ lacrosse cheerleaders.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 22, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> Ethan Rosen goes to my school


No fair.

I find the way you present the cube really affects one's perception of it. If you go into detail, explaining that there are these "algorithms" and use jargon, people will be turned off quickly. If you remain vague until specifically asked to go into further detail, people will like it a lot more. I also don't recommend doing it in class(during lectures), as learning is more important and people will think "haha, what a nerd, he's solving a Rubik's cube and he got it taken away. HA HA". If you really want to solve during school/class, do it during your free time, or after you have completed the work for the class.


----------



## edd5190 (Oct 22, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> people were talking about the cubing club in a negative way and making fun of Ethan and i thats why i don't bring cubes to school



Wimp. Ethan's a hero. By not bringing your cubes to school, you're leaving him alone to suffer from the idiots who have the nerve to make fun of another's hobbies. Nice job, I bet Ethan really appreciates it. [/harshrant]

Ontopic:

People don't laugh at me. They're usually impressed by my solving. I'll have to wait until high school to see if it's always like that though.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 22, 2009)

People don't laugh at me for cubing, because I don't really cube so much. anyway, I'm not the sort of guy that gets laughed at. There's just nothing to laugh at about me, unless I'm trying to be funny. (Unless they're teasing me about...something else)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 22, 2009)

AREScuber said:


> everybody laughs at me except for the one kid who was there when i started to speedcube and he started after. Ethan Rosen goes to my school and when we had activity fair (shows off the clubs) people were talking about the cubing club in a negative way and making fun of Ethan and i thats why i don't bring cubes to school



I don't remember this at all but Ok...


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 22, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> anyway, I'm not the sort of guy that gets laughed at.



Hey, maybe that's why I get laughed at. I'm naturally the kind of guy who would get laughed at a lot.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 22, 2009)

I had a crazy old lady yell at me for being stupid and selfish and that my life was going nowhere. She's kind fo infamous for this sort of stuff.


----------



## Weston (Oct 22, 2009)

I got like 15-20 people in my school into cubing because I always cube during my breaks. The is even another person there that's sub 20 now!
So since there are so many cubers at my school, i started a club and now there are even more.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Weston said:


> I got like 15-20 people in my school into cubing because I always cube during my breaks. The is even another person there that's sub 20 now!
> So since there are so many cubers at my school, i started a club and now there are even more.


The same thing happened to me except it was more like the entire Year 8 and half of Year 7. I've even got dumbass "Lads" doing it (some of which can). This can be a burden because they're like "gimme your cube", and I'm like "errr, didn't bring it today". And I've said it before; I REIGN THE CUBE AT SCHOOL 

As for people laughing at me, they don't. Its much more they admire me for being so fast (26 seconds isn't _all_ that fast, is it?).


----------



## curious (Oct 22, 2009)

I can't recall getting laughed at for cubing, I've had people laugh from amazement, but not putting me down.
Most people are amazed, those who don't appreciate 30 sec solves,
they just don't care, and mind there own buisness.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 22, 2009)

I often take a puzzle to school, and I've noticed it's better not to take the same puzzle every day.
If you a 3x3x3 every day people lose interest and eventually think it's annoying
if you slowly build up from 2x2x2 to 7x7x7, and randomly insert pyraminx, megaminx, square1, etc. (no magic, it looks too easy and breaks too easily) people don't have the chance to get annoyed and laugh at you


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hmm... maybe your school is different. Everyone wants to touch my cube, especially after I restickered it. Though they would be more amazed if I got a bigger cube. 

One problem is, how are you going to fit a 7x7 into your backpack, with the rest of your things, or am I mistaken about the size?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 22, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Hmm... maybe your school is different. Everyone wants to touch my cube, especially after I restickered it. Though they would be more amazed if I got a bigger cube.
> 
> One problem is, how are you going to fit a 7x7 into your backpack, with the rest of your things, or am I mistaken about the size?



You are mistaken. It's not very big, but it is dense. I was amazed at how heavy it was and how small it is.

Think about the size of a megaminx, but squarer.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 22, 2009)

NO!! People laugh with me...


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 23, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> I go to an all boys school, so a ton of kids are stupid jocks, who cheat and stuff. A lot of kids are still o.k. though, and they just watch, but some are desperate for attention "25 seconds, you suck" kinda things. Also I've heard people say pretty mean stuff to their friends when the walk by me and think I can't here.



But Michael, you go to a genius school. Can't they all do it?

Ok, ok, I exaggerate a little....or a lot.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2009)

I hate cubing at school, I always get my cubes stolen and then beaten up. The worst thing someone ever did was steal my magic and slice it in half (so I sorta took some of their money to buy new strings lol) Oh and someone dropped my 6x6 on to concrete by a puddle of mud. I wish I never had to go to school.


----------



## James (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't get laughed at. Most people at school think my abilities are amazing. But some of my friends think that cubing is a stupid waste of time and they ridicule me about it.


----------



## Edward (Oct 23, 2009)

pepoe luv mah coob. i has got called smawt.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Oct 23, 2009)

It's a mix... but I know they're all jealous of my cubix rube twistin' skillaz -.-


----------



## curious (Oct 23, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> I hate cubing at school, I always get my cubes stolen and then beaten up. The worst thing someone ever did was steal my magic and slice it in half (so I sorta took some of their money to buy new strings lol) Oh and someone dropped my 6x6 on to concrete by a puddle of mud. I wish I never had to go to school.



You shouldn't have to put up with that crap. I suggest you either stop taking your puzzles to school (if you haven't already), or you tell the fools hangin $hi'][' on you to get stuffed.
School isn't something you should hate. 
if they still treat you like crap, create some sort of revenge plan.
get their locker combo, once your've done that your set.

The bit where you took their money is good!


----------



## Novriil (Oct 23, 2009)

I always get laughed.. From some idiots.. There are some smarter guys who even try to solve them and so on but some idiots hate cubes. When they laugh at me I used to say: (mostly those are smokers who hate them) Some people smoke on their free time.. some people do something else.

Now I don't take cubes to school.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 23, 2009)

curious said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate cubing at school, I always get my cubes stolen and then beaten up. The worst thing someone ever did was steal my magic and slice it in half (so I sorta took some of their money to buy new strings lol) Oh and someone dropped my 6x6 on to concrete by a puddle of mud. I wish I never had to go to school.
> ...


Yeah, I only take small cubes to school now, eg. Floppy cube, 2x2 etc.
I only hate it because of all the idiots.
Everyone treats me like crap because they think I am 'weird'
Well I would, but we dont have lockers at school, we just have to carry all of our stuff around with us all day. One of my so called friends plays 9 instruments, and once, he had to carry his bag with all his books, bike helmet, clarinet, saxophone, food, music stand, and loads of other stuff.


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 23, 2009)

Most of the boys in my year are mostly me friends, And the others don't bother.
There are 7 cubers in my Grade and about 5 more in the whole school.


----------



## powershotman (Dec 24, 2009)

maybe they say cubes are for kids,
i think i did get some strange attention from ppl in school


----------



## theretardedcuber (Dec 24, 2009)

no one at school knows i cube. they wouldn't even care.


----------



## Quaddro (Dec 24, 2009)

Noone at my school laughs at me, only sometimes a "nerd", but mostly they're like "cool" or "wtf"


----------



## iChanZer0 (Dec 24, 2009)

People just say cool and awesome but I hate people who take my cube and peel off the stickers. Also most of the people in my grade level don't hate me.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 24, 2009)

Schools are pretty brutal these days, and it seems kids will do anything to be 'cool' or 'popular'. Which involves picking on people who have odd/different hobbies other then their own.

Most people at my school don't care/think it's interesting. But there is always a group of people with a 'ringmaster' who thinks it's so cool to come over, yell 'wat patetic nurd plays wit dis **** nemore!!?!one1" and attempt to solve it himself. Only to fail miserably and claim that I cheat.

One word, lol.


----------



## Owen (Dec 24, 2009)

People never laugh at me because they figure i'll use my geek powers to get revenge or something.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 24, 2009)

If they laugh at you, they're jealous. Period.


----------



## Dionz (Dec 24, 2009)

there is this one kid in my class that says 'hah look at dion with his cubes haahaa' nobody laughs onlyhe.... but he always wants to try a cube that isn't a regual 3x3(megaminx or something) but I always reply screw you idiot nobody thinks your funny and then hes shuts up


----------



## badmephisto (Dec 25, 2009)

I never once got laughed at? That's silly. It sounds like a defense mechanism of some jealous immature individual.

I rarely ever solve it in public anymore. I hate that feeling of somebody watching me solve it. I feel like I have to solve differently when I'm watched and it breaks my flow. For example I usually scramble Right away after finishing the PLL. But you can't do this in front of people or they won't notice the cube is solved. And in that case I'm afraid they are thinking that I'm an idiot and just can't solve it. Or something.

I also hate hearing people talk about me solving the cube or watching me together and hear them talking about it. 
"I always just pealed the stickers off"
"OMG NO way me too! You are so funny. and clever. ha ha ha"
"ha ha ha"

Or worse, people come up to me and ask me what the trick is. Or how I do it. Or if I can show them. Only bad things happen.

I like when I see other people who are not bothered by any of this cube in public. Its nice to see cubing spread. I also noticed a LOT of cubes everywhere while doing my Christmas shopping this year. This is good


----------



## Muesli (Dec 25, 2009)

If people laugh at me, I laugh at their now broken legs.


----------



## Hiero (Mar 17, 2010)

badmephisto said:


> I rarely ever solve it in public anymore. I hate that feeling of somebody watching me solve it. I feel like I have to solve differently when I'm watched and it breaks my flow. For example I usually scramble Right away after finishing the PLL. But you can't do this in front of people or they won't notice the cube is solved. And in that case I'm afraid they are thinking that I'm an idiot and just can't solve it. Or something.



I was coming back from Dallas on the train yesterday solving it and had a family next to me. The little girl was watching me solve and I felt that I had to pause every time I solved it and rotate the cube like I wasn't sure that I had solved it and I needed to check every sticker. Anyway, her dad didn't see me solve it about 25 times during the 15 minute ride. I saw we were pulling in so I solved it for the last time and just then he turned around and saw it solved and said "Well, you finished that right on time", assuming I had been working on it for the whole 15 minutes.

I just said, "yeah, guess I did", instead of "yeah, for the 25th time."


----------



## Naymari (Mar 17, 2010)

I always cube at school. If i don't I would fall asleep of boreness. 

People haven't laughed at me.... yet. 

I always sit in the school café and the're is always being a huge crowd... don't know why.

I like cube on the bus/train too. here in sweden if you cube everybodys eyes is fixed on you. that's is what i've recognised.


----------



## Drax (Mar 17, 2010)

I cube at school all the time. 
I've actually got quite a few people back into cubing, like they could solve it but now they want to get faster


----------



## cubedude7 (Mar 17, 2010)

Most people on my school who see me cubing say somthing like:"Oh my God, how can you do that so quick?" or *applause* "very nice"

Some people who know me because of the cube, see me and say:"Hey, that's rubik!" 

But nobody laughes at me  (not that I know of)


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 17, 2010)

All my friends tell me I'm a raging nerd and I always answer : '' I no rite?!''


----------



## dada222 (Mar 17, 2010)

Naymari said:


> I always cube at school. If i don't I would fall asleep of boreness.



Lol me too.


----------



## shadowflair (Mar 17, 2010)

Heh, I decided to bring my cube to Disney World thinking I can keep myself occupied while waiting in line. It worked out the only time I pulled out the cube was waiting for my girlfriend outside the washroom at Animal Kingdom.

Little kids started to stop and watch me cube; feeling encouraged, I asked onlooking kids if they'd like to scramble the cube for me to solve. A mom was very amused and impressed by this.

And I've started a bit of a cube fad at work -- my boss and boss's boss starting cubing in October/November and we even had given away cubes as morale event prizes.

Haha, it's been a lot of fun watching all of this happen!


----------



## DT546 (Mar 17, 2010)

everyone at my school think 'that's aweome', nobody real laughs at me, apart from my friend who says i'm too obsesed with them, but i just come back with something about him being on COD 24/7

actualy i think my DT teachers are getting a bit tired of me distracting others with cubing, but not many people do stuff in them lessons


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 17, 2010)

My teacher has a rubiks cube and one day i was in his office waiting for my friend and i picked it up and solved it (i cant stand an unsolved cube).
then he video recorded me solving it and he played it in assembly infront of the whole year and a load of other teachers.
People in my year ('grade' if your american) dont even believe that i did it. They come up with some ludicrous suggestions that i edited the video or memorized the moves. The latter seems common but it was like 60 moves at least and i cant BLD!
Long story short, noone laughs at me because i cube. Well i hope not...


----------



## Hiero (Mar 17, 2010)

Most people waver between thinking it's nearly impossible to solve a rubik's cube or thinking that there is some easy 4-move combination when repeated will solve it. I'd say most people fall into the first group.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 17, 2010)

I've found that cubing in college is completely different than cubing in high school. In HS, A lot people called me a nerd, but in a jokingly, impressed manner. Now, most people are like HOLY S#&T you can solve it????? I'm like yeah... I can.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 17, 2010)

I already made a thread about this.


----------



## JackJ (Mar 17, 2010)

Actually this thread was made in October of 2009. So you copied him. Just clearing things up.


----------



## Samania (Mar 17, 2010)

Naw... some people say "no life" or "are you on crack?" but most people say its cool. 




~Phoenix Death~ said:


> If they laugh at you, they're jealous. Period.



agreed.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL! the kids younger than me look up to me, but the kids in my grade and my brother despise me. They like, "get a life!" or "Why do you play with a stoooooooopid plastic cube?" I just respond saying "I know its stupid, so lets see you do it." they tense up and say "w-we-well.... ummmm... i- its too stupid for me to p-p-play with it." then they walk away. hahaha


----------



## Feryll (Mar 18, 2010)

I guess my school is pretty good. No raging retards, but some populars who would probably mock me, if they were the aggressive-posse-gang type. But I did a BLD for a group of girls (they roam in groups at recess, the boys are either playing basketball or roam in 2's or 3's). They were like "Oh, one block aw-Oh, you messed it-Oh, there it-oh, not ag-oh!" And I was making the last move, and they were super silent, and then exploded right after. Then my principal came out, and I solved a 28 seconder. So no, people don't laugh at me, usually


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 18, 2010)

i have a friend who calls me a no-life. and all he does is play drums all day. and get on his mom's nerves. he's also a pimp (quite literaly). but that's really it. everyone else is fine with me cubing.


----------



## zachtastic (Mar 18, 2010)

definitely mixed reactions, usually "nerd" comments when i avg'd around 40-50, around 20 people tend to be speechless.  a quick story...

a few years ago i was a freshman in high school. most of the time when i had free time during classes i would cube and my classmates just got used to it. 
...until that fateful day in spanish class. im sitting at my desk, solving my new white type a (old type a, it was "new" for me) when this loudmouth girl walks up to me and says "stop doing that". she then smacked the cube upward, flying into the air. i swear that it felt like slow motion as i watched my poor little cube smash into the corner of the table, instantly disassembling itself. as if picking it up piece by piece in front of the whole class, AS A FRESHMAN, wasn't embarrassing enough, one of the sides of the core was broken.

yeah, i got enough money from her for the core AND a new cube  ..but not for the $15 shipping and 6 week wait.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 18, 2010)

zachtastic said:


> definitely mixed reactions, usually "nerd" comments when i avg'd around 40-50, around 20 people tend to be speechless.  a quick story...
> 
> a few years ago i was a freshman in high school. most of the time when i had free time during classes i would cube and my classmates just got used to it.
> ...until that fateful day in spanish class. im sitting at my desk, solving my new white type a (old type a, it was "new" for me) when this loudmouth girl walks up to me and says "stop doing that". she then smacked the cube upward, flying into the air. i swear that it felt like slow motion as i watched my poor little cube smash into the corner of the table, instantly disassembling itself. as if picking it up piece by piece in front of the whole class, AS A FRESHMAN, wasn't embarrassing enough, one of the sides of the core was broken.
> ...



What a b**ch!


----------



## kooixh (Mar 18, 2010)

i teach some of my friend to cube and every time i want to challenge them they are like "no you're too fast"i never got laugh because of cubing a lot of my friend cubes


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 31, 2010)

I have never been laughed at some people say wow I have only done 4 sides before.


----------



## martin8768 (Mar 31, 2010)

i think im going to stop bringing my rubiks cube to school since i end up spending all my spare time explaining the beginners methode to people, i taught it to seven people already, and it getting annoying when i just want to practice lol. other reactions are wow cool, and wtf


----------



## Forte (Mar 31, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> he's also a pimp (quite literaly)


um >_>

Just because they laugh it doesn't mean they're jealous. Sometimes I laugh at ridiculously impossible stuff like crazy awesome stamp woman, just because it's so obscure and random of a skill.

And it is kinda weird.

Also guys, don't be such twats to everyone that thinks that there's some sort of trick. I mean, it's not surprising for them to think that when you solve it in under 30 seconds.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 31, 2010)

zachtastic said:


> definitely mixed reactions, usually "nerd" comments when i avg'd around 40-50, around 20 people tend to be speechless.  a quick story...
> 
> a few years ago i was a freshman in high school. most of the time when i had free time during classes i would cube and my classmates just got used to it.
> ...until that fateful day in spanish class. im sitting at my desk, solving my new white type a (old type a, it was "new" for me) when this loudmouth girl walks up to me and says "stop doing that". she then smacked the cube upward, flying into the air. i swear that it felt like slow motion as i watched my poor little cube smash into the corner of the table, instantly disassembling itself. as if picking it up piece by piece in front of the whole class, AS A FRESHMAN, wasn't embarrassing enough, one of the sides of the core was broken.
> ...


Bi*ch. I would have pushed her away till she fell.


----------



## ssb150388 (Mar 31, 2010)

Some people laugh sometimes which is is not a problem at all for me.
But I get irritated when people think that the guy is just showing off.
People dont understand that you do it because you love it!

Once... I was racing with a friend of mine while travelling on a bus. Two guys sitting besides us started talking about it.
One guy was bragging to the other ..'I used to do it when I was young. My dad used to scramble it while leaving for office.. and I used to solve till he comes back.. '

ROFL!


----------



## SebCube (Mar 31, 2010)

When i fist started they were all like "Wow thats amazing, can you teach me?" and now they're like "Dude can you like do that somewhere else its not cool" LOL.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 31, 2010)

I get mixed reactions, in high school Woner and I pretty much cubed all senior year straight, I regularly skipped classes just to cube. People were at first impressed, but then just got kinda irritated. Many initially wanted to learn, but only a few put forth the effort after I explained it all to them.

Now in college, I recently got back into cubing, and I get some pretty good reactions from people, especially in my calcII class. I only get made fun of by my friends (lol) bystanders usually are either impressed or just don't care at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2010)

yea there is this guy that hates me in school he laugh at me because i cube....


----------



## Applemoes (Mar 31, 2010)

Girls love cubing, everything else is a lie. It doesn't matter what morons at your school says, cubing is far from "dorky".

Pick up a cube and people will start gathering around you. A normal 3x3 simply is a cool little thing that gets people interested and talks started


----------



## thaeta (Mar 31, 2010)

Seeing how I go to a rebel school (bleh >_>), most people there aren't exactly... prodigious in intelligence, and they go ape **** after I do pretty much any solve. I once had about 50 people watching me solve a dollar store Rubiks cube at lunch. Never have people said negative things about it though, besides one of my friends who gets frustrated by the fact that no matter how much she scrambles it, I'm able to solve it in ~1 minute.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Apr 1, 2010)

I like to point out (after they call me a geek(which isn't very often)) how they immediately turn around and talk about every thing sports, and how that makes them geeks too.


----------



## kunz (Apr 1, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> I like to point out (after they call me a geek(which isn't very often)) how they immediately turn around and talk about every thing sports, and how that makes them geeks too.



such a good point 

but Ive never been called a nerd except in middle school but in middles school people get made fun of for every thing

now people think its cool


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 1, 2010)

I only ever cube at like Math contests or Science Olympiad trips (in which I bring 8-9 cubes), since all the people that go to those are Asian, and are nerds along with me.


----------



## abctoshiro (Apr 3, 2010)

no one laughs at me when i cube...
all of my friends are into cubing...all sub 1 minute =P
and actually the cube is a chick magnet =P


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 3, 2010)

Usually i take my 3x3x3 cube to school everyday and most of the time i get people laughing at me for having one, but then they turn around and say can i use your cube, wtf. But i have to agree that some girls dig cubes XD


----------

